# help with anal tear repair



## trishj12 (Dec 15, 2010)

Please help with this repair.  Anal tears on the posterior and anterior of the anus were repaired with sutures.  I have looked at CPT code 4670, anoplasty, and 46760, sphincteroplasty.  Neither of these codes seem to be the best choide.  
Thank you for your help!


----------



## surgonc87 (Dec 15, 2010)

use the repair codes by total size, simple, intermediate, or complex by body location...not sure if thats considered trunk or genitalia...make your judgment on that 12001-13153


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,
You can code from simple, intermediate, or complex repair...check out the procedure timings.
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

